# When do black spoos start getting gray hair?



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I think that it is too early for "graying" of age and that he has some grizzling going on :dontknow:


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My boy has a couple of white spots where he has an old scar or whatever, but it sounds like grizzling to me too.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I know of 1-2 year old blacks getting grizzling already, so yup it can certainly come on early!!!!

There is no set age when grizzling sets in, as it is genetic if they even get it or not!!! Some can be inky black for life, some only get 'old age' greys hairs, and others start grizzling very early.....


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine started greying that early....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My first black spoo, Tony, was VERY grizzled by the time he was 3. 

Henry is 2 1/2 and has a tiny amount of grizzling, but you really have to get close to see it. He looks very inky black to the normal eye


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My boy Luke is 3 and he has started to grizzle on his feet,butt and on his chin.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got finished bathing and blowing Jetta, my old black girl....she's about 9 3/4 years old. She really started showing sprouts of gray around 7-8. Her lower chin is getting white. But from a distance, she's not grizzled, still black.

Hey I just found my first gray toe-knuckle hair! What up with this?


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses all - I guess he is grizzling early. You can't tell too much from a distance, but up close there are definitely lots of gray hairs around his nose and on his feet and butt/hips/lower back. I think it is funny that me and Cosmo are getting gray at the same rate - I have curly dark hair I am sprouting some grays too! hwell:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Liberty started grizzling at about 3, and it's really obvious now. When I got her at 1 year, I'd find a hair or two on her lower back that was grey. Now it's everywhere, and is especially noticible on her face, especially her chin. I don't like it, not because of how it looks, but because it reminds me she's getting older! Of course I can't really talk. I have a lot of grey too, but I just dye mine! Her sire was white, and I really think that had a lot to do with it.


----------

